# Bad directsound driver



## ghosts (Oct 12, 2004)

Always when I want to play music in a music player I get this error message: 
*Bad directsound driver, Error code: 8878000A*  

Please help!!!


----------



## ghosts (Oct 12, 2004)

I solved the problem phew :bgrin:


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

*hey*

hey hey can u tell me how u solved it .. im having a simliar problem except my error is 

DirectSound output v2.2.10 error 

bad direct sound driver . please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration 
Error code :88780078


----------



## nellll4 (Oct 15, 2004)

toxict3arz said:


> hey hey can u tell me how u solved it .. im having a simliar problem except my error is
> 
> DirectSound output v2.2.10 error
> 
> ...


would you be so kind and share the answer you got? 
I'm new here 
thank you


----------



## Chacal (Nov 5, 2004)

*direct sound output v2.2.10*

try to check on winamp preferences in options 
get to the output in plugins select the appropriate output and click on configure
you can now choose which device you want to use 
select your mob card and apply 
it worked for me hope it can work for u ray:


----------

